# Egyptian Forum is Quiet....No Way!!!



## expatinalex (Feb 12, 2010)

Well I must say when I came to this site just a couple of days ago I mistakenly thought that the Egyptian forum was pretty quiet!!!

How wrong was I?

Yesterday I enjoyed joining in on a couple of debates and hope that no one took offence at any of the comments I made.

It's good to hear other peoples opinions and sometimes find some comfort in the fact that .....It can't just be me because someone else thinks the same!!!

Sometimes even to think that .........ok maybe I am being a bit pessimistic.........Who me?

I respect the fact that we don't all have the same opinion, that would be boring.

Have enjoyed hearing yours. :ranger:


----------

